# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Συμβουλές συντήρησης κλουβιού

## funnyboy

Καλησπερα σε ολους!
Θα ηθελα απο τους πιο εμπειρους χρησιμες συμβουλες πανω στην συντηρηση του κλουβιου μου!
Το κλουβακι που εχω ειναι αυτο :

----------


## Georgia_io

Όταν λες συντήρηση; Για το καθάρισμα εννοείς;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Υπάρχει και αυτό.
*Καθαρισμός του κλουβιού*Αν θες βάλε παράλληλα τις πατήθρες και σε διαφορετικό ύψος γιατί έτσι ακουμπά νομίζω η ουρά στα πλαϊνά και θα χαλάσει.

----------


## Athina

Φάνη έχουμε το ίδιο κλουβάκι!!!
(μόνο που εμένα κατοικείτε από δύο κοκατιλ) :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:

----------

